# Unicoi SP/ Smith creek



## Mr7mag (Jun 23, 2009)

Thinking of going this weekend. Does anyone have a current report on Smith's creek?
Is it too hot?

Thank you


----------



## head buster (Jun 23, 2009)

My dad and myself went this past weekend and caught some nice fish. We weren't fly fishing but there are plenty there. Didn't know this buit we were told they stock once a week and will continue til the water gets to hot for the rainbows.

Good luck too you and post some picts.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 23, 2009)

If you are able bodied,go up toward Anna Ruby Falls and venture down into the ravine. There are some holes down there that have some nice sized fish. Just be very careful,the footing is very hazardous on the side of the gully.


----------



## allenww (Jun 24, 2009)

Paymaster said - -If you are able bodied,go up toward Anna Ruby Falls and venture down into the ravine. 

That never occurred to me.  Thanks!

    wa


----------



## Outdooralm (Jun 24, 2009)

I was about to post the same question Mr7mag.
What should I use as flies? What stage are the bugs in?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 24, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> If you are able bodied,go up toward Anna Ruby Falls and venture down into the ravine. There are some holes down there that have some nice sized fish. Just be very careful,the footing is very hazardous on the side of the gully.



Hush PM........


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 24, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> Hush PM........



Hey got to help the Brothers out now.


----------



## Mr7mag (Jun 24, 2009)

*Thanks*

I appreciate all the help/suggestions. Hope to have some pics posted soon. Have a great day!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 24, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Hey got to help the Brothers out now.



Yeah but it's called a pm.........


----------



## huntfish (Jun 24, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> If you are able bodied,go up toward Anna Ruby Falls and venture down into the ravine. There are some holes down there that have some nice sized fish. Just be very careful,the footing is very hazardous on the side of the gully.


Also,  watch out for the copperheads.   Out in force this year.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 24, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> Yeah but it's called a pm.........



Well,you know it ain't like it is some secret Blue Line full of Brookies!


----------



## huntfish (Jun 24, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> Well,you know it ain't like it is some secret Blue Line full of Brookies!


How about some blue line tips above the falls.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 24, 2009)

huntfish said:


> How about some blue line tips above the falls.



Ain't been up there,don't know nuth'n about up there.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 24, 2009)

Man you boys wouldn't last long over on NGTO...........


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 25, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> Man you boys wouldn't last long over on NGTO...........



I am well known over there as well. I have had several discussions over there about Smiths. They don't consider it a "Secret Blue Line" either.


----------



## allenww (Jun 25, 2009)

*Secret places*

Everybody's experience is different, but mine is that effort required is what limits use of a resource. 

 wa


----------



## WinMag.300 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Yeah smiths*

I am well known over at NGTO also, and Smiths is definitely a very well known put and take stream...both above and below...heck there have been times I have seen more people in the upper above the lake than the lower below the dam.  No secrets there and the terrain is very, very difficult so that does somewhat deter some....there are many "other'' streams that do not need to be named that make upper smiths seem like a walk in the park.


----------



## Mr7mag (Jun 25, 2009)

*Secret Blue Line*

I asked for a current report on Smith's. Not someone's secret hole. I have fished Smith's a lot, but only during the DH season.  I appreciate the help I recieved from a couple of people, they know how they are. But I did not intend on fishing out someone's honey hole!
This post has seemed to take a different direction, from its original intent. 
I'm just looking to get out and bend a rod this weekend. 
Thanks again to those that offered suggestions and help.


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 25, 2009)

Mr7mag said:


> I asked for a current report on Smith's. Not someone's secret hole. I have fished Smith's a lot, but only during the DH season.  I appreciate the help I recieved from a couple of people, they know how they are. But I did not intend on fishing out someone's honey hole!
> This post has seemed to take a different direction, from its original intent.
> I'm just looking to get out and bend a rod this weekend.
> Thanks again to those that offered suggestions and help.



No problems Bro. Most of this stuff is just fun'n. Go have a big time and for sure be careful.


----------



## Tightliner (Jun 25, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> I am well known over there as well. I have had several discussions over there about Smiths. They don't consider it a "Secret Blue Line" either.



Got a map? I'll trade for flies, "spec specials"

Later.......................................


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 25, 2009)

Paymaster said:


> I am well known over there as well. I have had several discussions over there about Smiths. They don't consider it a "Secret Blue Line" either.






WinMag.300 said:


> I am well known over at NGTO also, and Smiths is definitely a very well known put and take stream...both above and below...heck there have been times I have seen more people in the upper above the lake than the lower below the dam.  No secrets there and the terrain is very, very difficult so that does somewhat deter some....there are many "other'' streams that do not need to be named that make upper smiths seem like a walk in the park.



Never said it was a secret boys.......... 90% of those discussions about Smith's on NGTO are on the lower DH portion.........

7mag go catch ya a few and be careful...........


----------



## Mr7mag (Jun 28, 2009)

*Report on Smith's*

I went alone and followed the suggestions given here. I managed to catch 11, all fun and released. Sorry, no pics. Too difficult to take pics when you're alone. Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## jamie.brett.sr (Jun 28, 2009)

Let us know how you do.


----------



## Outdooralm (Jun 28, 2009)

Probably a DUMB question but what is the DH season?
Am totally new to this so please forgive me


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 28, 2009)

It is the Delayed Harvest. DNR has designated certain streams for DH. It makes the fish that are stocked in the stream "reusable". In other words each fish can be caught numerous times because it is catch and release. These streams run as DH from Nov 1- May 15 and have certain restrictive rules and regulations. Also these streams are stocked with a few big'uns for added enjoyment. Smith Creek below the d a m at Unicoi is one of the DH streams. There have been numerous stream enhancements placed by the park staff and numerous volunteers.......


----------



## Outdooralm (Jun 28, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> It is the Delayed Harvest. DNR has designated certain streams for DH. It makes the fish that are stocked in the stream "reusable". In other words each fish can be caught numerous times because it is catch and release. These streams run as DH from Nov 1- May 15 and have certain restrictive rules and regulations. Also these streams are stocked with a few big'uns for added enjoyment. Smith Creek below the d a m at Unicoi is one of the DH streams. There have been numerous stream enhancements placed by the park staff and numerous volunteers.......



Thanks


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jun 29, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> There have been numerous stream enhancements placed by the park staff and numerous volunteers.......




Unicoi, have you helped out on the stream projects? If so, I may have seen you there.
I love Smiths creek, especially cold rainy DH days that no one else is crazy enough to fish.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 29, 2009)

fishnpreacher said:


> Unicoi, have you helped out on the stream projects? If so, I may have seen you there.
> I love Smiths creek, especially cold rainy DH days that no one else is crazy enough to fish.



Not lately I haven't, but when I worked there I was in on the group camp wall and structures and the sewer pond wall. The newer ones Garland and Mike have spear headed, they just done a new one down on the lower end back a month or so ago....... My favorite time to fish up there is in the dead of the winter when it's colder than...... and spitting snow.......... If you fish there much we have probably crossed paths. To be quite honest I usually fish with my spinning outfit more than the flyrod. I like to do both but I just prefer the spinning gear. I can bet ya you've met my wife though. She works up at the desk and signs folks in to fish.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jun 29, 2009)

Sounds like you and I have crossed paths on Smiths before. If you like it cold and nasty, then I like the way you think...and fish. Best day on Smiths was early Nov, a couple of years ago, raining and about 40 degrees. Fished a couple of hours, lost count at 60+, and fished about another hour or so. Had a great day this year showing a friend around. Ended up with 60 or so but could have easily caught 100.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 4, 2009)

I got the chance to fish Smiths yesterday. Great day on the water, caught several, all fat and healthy. The best part was they were looking up. Yellow stimulator was the fly of the day for me. It sure as heck beat fighting the tube hatch in Helen


----------



## Outdooralm (Jul 4, 2009)

fishnpreacher said:


> I got the chance to fish Smiths yesterday. Great day on the water, caught several, all fat and healthy. The best part was they were looking up. Yellow stimulator was the fly of the day for me. It sure as heck beat fighting the tube hatch in Helen


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 4, 2009)

Great report fishnpreacher! Thanks.


----------



## dirtroad (Jul 4, 2009)

fishnpreacher said:


> I got the chance to fish Smiths yesterday. Great day on the water, caught several, all fat and healthy. The best part was they were looking up. Yellow stimulator was the fly of the day for me. It sure as heck beat fighting the tube hatch in Helen



I was up there "early" this beautiful 4th of July.My first time at Smith Cr.,but will definetly be back.Caught quit a few up town Fri. night,and wanted to go check it out after a heads up from Fishnpreacher!Caught several fish.Thanks Bill.


----------



## huntfish (Jul 9, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> Man you boys wouldn't last long over on NGTO...........


Over 2000 posts there.   I knew who paymaster was and was joking with him.   Biggest No-no on NGTO is posting "blue line" reports with locations.   Upper Smiths is not a secret and is well known.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 9, 2009)

huntfish said:


> Upper Smiths is not a secret and is well known.



Really......I didn't know that..................


----------



## Model70 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Lower Smiths*

My son and I fished the lower Smiths  from the dam to the water treatment plant on Sunday afternoon.  Never saw a fish,  saw 3 deer.....    Saw lots of fish in the upper Smiths...

Caught quite a few in the hooch in the WMA..


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 22, 2009)

Model70 said:


> My son and I fished the lower Smiths  from the dam to the water treatment plant on Sunday afternoon.  Never saw a fish,  saw 3 deer.....    Saw lots of fish in the upper Smiths...
> 
> Caught quite a few in the hooch in the WMA..



Was probably fished out when the Delayed Harvest season ended.They will re-stock in October I beleive and then the DH will open in November.In May when the DH ends,that section is open for catch and keep.


----------



## huntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

Model70 said:


> My son and I fished the lower Smiths  from the dam to the water treatment plant on Sunday afternoon.  Never saw a fish,  saw 3 deer.....    Saw lots of fish in the upper Smiths...
> 
> Caught quite a few in the hooch in the WMA..


It's marginal trout water not stocked during the summer.   It will be stocked just before the Outdoor Adventure Days in September...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 22, 2009)

huntfish said:


> It's marginal trout water not stocked during the summer.   It will be stocked just before the Outdoor Adventure Days in September...


The experts say it is marginal trout water............................. The dam above is a cold water release and the water coming from the lake is off the bottom of the lake. Seems to me it shouldn't be that big of a problem.......................I do know this though, I have been catching trout out of that stretch during the summer for over 25 years, long before delayed harvest or regular stockings................


----------



## huntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> The experts say it is marginal trout water............................. The dam above is a cold water release and the water coming from the lake is off the bottom of the lake. Seems to me it shouldn't be that big of a problem.......................I do know this though, I have been catching trout out of that stretch during the summer for over 25 years, long before delayed harvest or regular stockings................


Marginal trout water was defined by DNR (Jeff, Lee, etc.), not me....Water is probably pushing 70 degrees now.

I believe that is a overspill Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 22, 2009)

huntfish said:


> Marginal trout water was defined by DNR (Jeff, Lee, etc.), not me....Water is probably pushing 70 degrees now.
> 
> I believe that is a overspill Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----.....



All I am saying is that if it was so "marginal" why have we been able to catch them out of the stream for this many years during the summer??? I have ask Jeff the same thing........... 

I know it is a cold water release.....................I worked there when the contractors were redoing the D A M and I helped turn the crank to close the gate when we filled it back up. Next time you go over the d a m stop and look over the lake side of the bridge on the right hand side and you will see where the water comes up at. Yes is does spill over the top out per se but it is out of a small notch on the right hand side.There is a huge pipe that runs about 75-100 yards out to the deepest part of the lake (just over 50ft) that attaches to the bottom of that concrete chute............. The only time water flows over the spillway is after a big rain and when the wind blows south off the mountain and makes waves splash over......


----------



## huntfish (Jul 22, 2009)

Unicoidawg said:


> All I am saying is that if it was so "marginal" why have we been able to catch them out of the stream for this many years during the summer??? I have ask Jeff the same thing...........
> 
> I know it is a cold water release.....................I worked there when the contractors were redoing the D A M and I helped turn the crank to close the gate when we filled it back up. Next time you go over the d a m stop and look over the lake side of the bridge on the right hand side and you will see where the water comes up at. Yes is does spill over the top out per se but it is out of a small notch on the right hand side.There is a huge pipe that runs about 75-100 yards out to the deepest part of the lake (just over 50ft) that attaches to the bottom of that concrete chute............. The only time water flows over the spillway is after a big rain and when the wind blows south off the mountain and makes waves splash over......


If that's the 8 foot culvert at the poacher's hole (base of the d a m , I haven't seen any flow through it in ages....


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jul 23, 2009)

huntfish said:


> If that's the 8 foot culvert at the poacher's hole (base of the d a m , I haven't seen any flow through it in ages....



No, I'm not talking about the "poachers hole"..........the gate is actually messed up. The last time water flowed through that was when the lake was empty. When they redone the dam they replaced everything except the actual gate in the dam..... New bridge, new road new everything except the gate................. It doesn't work.... the park has hired divers to try and fix it to no avail.......... Next time your up there just stop and look over the side of the bridge and you'll see the cold water release........ One thing not many people know is that whoever enginered the new d a m made a bo bo. When the whole thing was said and done the lake was a couple of inches lower than before. You can't tell it that much now, but when it was first refilled you could see the old water line above the new one. Then it really showed when we put the floating bridge back in at the beachhouse we had to back up and punt to get it to work because it was sagging so much............ Also did you know that it is Smith Lake, not Unicoi Lake.......


----------



## huntfish (Jul 23, 2009)

Never heard it called Smith Lake.   See you did teach me something....


----------

